

Facebook Hashtag Killer ... seriously. - zakelfassi
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/facebook-hashtag-killer/bnpilfhcoifgobanlllnepciacmdednb

======
iamdave
Why? (Editor's note: This is not a "why" in the sense of "why did you build
this" but instead "why does this need to be built when Facebook has an option
for objectionable content: The hide feature" why)

~~~
zakelfassi
One thing, is #that #hashtags #create #space #clutter ... annoying -if
overused- especially for ADHD dudes like myself.

~~~
iamdave
I sympathize, 100% with that.

So I suppose this is just a way of automating the hide feature of FB then?

~~~
zakelfassi
Not really. It does only remove the # sign from each hashtag, but the link
remains clickable. You can watch the demo video for more.

